# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  [Bosch] Bosch kdn36x74/04 πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλησπέρα Το εν λόγω ψυγείο  κατεβάζει πολύ την θερμοκρασία στην κατάψυξη (-25) ενώ το έχω στο -16 αλλά και της συντήρησης, ειδικά χαμηλά παγώνει τα...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

